# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Ghislaine Maxwell Arrested In New Hampshire

## donnay

*Ghislaine Maxwell Arrested In New Hampshire*

by Tyler Durden

Having been decidedly off-the-radar for months since the controversial 'suicide' of Jeffrey Epstein, NBC New York reports that Ghislaine Maxwell, has been arrested by the FBI and charged by federal prosecutors.

Multiple senior law enforcement officials reportedly said the British socialite and heiress was arrested in New Hampshire on Epstein-related charges and is expected to appear in a federal court later today.
The long-time friend and confidante of Jeffrey Epstein was alleged to have helped Epstein groom teen girls for sex with the rich and powerful.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...ops+to+zero%29

----------


## Anti Globalist

I see an impending suicide in her future.

----------


## Firestarter

Several media report that the daughter of infamous British intelligence agent, media mogul and arms salesman Robert Maxwell – Ghislaine Maxwell – has finally been arrested by the FBI.

Epstein’s handler Ghislaine Maxwell was arrested in Bedford, New Hampshire around 8:30 a.m. for sexual abuse of minors with Jeffrey Epstein.
She is expected to appear in a federal court later today.

See Donald Trump’s entry in the flight logs of Jeffrey Epstein’s private plane.


The wife of Donald Trump’s associate CNN president Jeff Zucker, Caryn Stephanie Nathanson, has repeatedly been pictured with Ghislaine Maxwell.
For example on 2 April 2014, Caryn Zucker (front right) with Ghislaine Maxwell (left) at Holly Peterson´s HIM book party, with Epstein´s and Trump´s friend Barbara Walters in the background on the right, New York.


Reported by NBC and The New York Times amongst others: https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...-aide/2495762/
http://archive.is/WvdEw


See Donald Trump, Melania, Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell at the Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.


In the spring of 1989, Robert Maxwell and his daughter Ghislaine hosted a party on his yacht in the presence of Donald Trump, former US senator John Tower (involved in Iran-Contra), and ex-navy secretary John Lehman.
See Donald showing his thumb, John Tower to his right and Robert Maxwell on the far right.


For more on Jeffrey Epstein: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1485

----------


## devil21

( @Firestarter sorta beat me to it by a minute )





> I see an impending suicide in her future.


Hmmm....I wouldn't bank on that.  That same suicide story playing out yet again would make even the sheepiest of sheep say WTF?  My guess is that she'll drop some major bombshells leading up to election season as a "cooperating witness".  These days the question is what can create more chaos?  Another story about suicide or statements about prominent people doing bad, bad things?

----------


## Firestarter

> ( @Firestarter sorta beat me to it by a minute )


 @donnay beat me with 15 minutes...

----------


## Danke

A statement from the Clintons:

We are very sorry to hear about Ghislaine Maxwell's upcoming suicide. Her family is in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## devil21

> @donnay beat me with 15 minutes...


I was more hinting at the Trump connection.

Reason is that there's a growing call for Donald to step down from the nomination with his polling lagging badly and just his general usefulness starting to wane.  Nothing like some good ol' fashioned kiddie diddlin' allegations to facilitate that.  Interesting times.

-Berman firing
-Bushies starting Biden SuperPAC

----------


## KEEF



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana

:clown:



https://www.theguardian.com/media/20...-its-standards

https://twitter.com/BBCNewsPR/status...06386964131840

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## enhanced_deficit

*BBC interview with (frm. Epstein/Trump lawyer) Alan Dershowitz was ‘not suitable’*


> Thursday 30 December 2021
> 
>  	 		 			 			 				The BBC has said its interview with Jeffrey Epstein’s former lawyer,  Alan Dershowitz was “not suitable” following the conviction of British  socialite Ghislaine Maxwell.
> The  corporation said it was investigating after an interview with the   high-profile US lawyer, who represented paedophile Epstein, was aired on   Wednesday.
> 
> Mr Dershowitz has also been accused of sexual crimes by Virginia Giuffre  who also claims she was abused by Epstein, Maxwell and the Duke of York  The 83-year-old and the Duke vehemently deny any wrongdoing and have  not been charged with any crime.
> 
> The  interview on the BBC News Channel, as the news of Maxwell’s  conviction  for trafficking teenagers broke, introduced him as  “constitutional  lawyer” but made no reference to his links to those  involved in the  case.
> 
> ...

----------


## dannno

> :clown:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/media/20...-its-standards
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCNewsPR/status...06386964131840


*28:25*

----------


## unknown

https://calgaryherald.com/news/world...box=1640839645

short term goal time frame

----------


## unknown



----------


## Anti Globalist

Apparently it's being reported that Maxwell recently had received a covid booster shot.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Apparently it's being reported that Maxwell recently had received a covid booster shot.

----------


## susano

I hate federal prosecutors because the objective in any federal prosecution is always political. In this case, what was intriguing about Epstein was where did the money come from and that question was effectively shut down with this bull$#@! trial.

So, Epstein's financial-advisor-to-billionaires cover story was a lie.
Ghilsiane said there were videos and cameras were in his homes. We've never seen a video.
Robert Maxwell had a shady relationship with Mossad, who may have murdered him.
Assumption was that Epstein, working for or with Mossad, used videos to blackmail powerful people but there's never been any proof.
Lots of sleazy stories from women who were jail bait at the time they began "working" for Epstein. 
Ghislaine was his house manager and sort of a pimp/madame, but not exactly fitting that definition.
Many of the girls in Epstein world were of age, even into their 20s. He wasn't a pedophile because he wasn't into little, prepubescent children. He was that classification that liked teens (to 20s) which there's a name for but I can't remember what it is.

So, Ghislaine, who is not a very nice person (and was in love with Epstein), according to an interview I read with a friend of hers, is facing $#@!ing LIFE in prison. What the hell kind of "justice" is that? An actual pimp, trafficking in drug addicted runaways, might get what, three years?  No matter how suspicious all of this looked (with good reason), NONE of that really juicy stuff was addressed, deliberately. This was a trial just to disappear this woman, who wasn't even talking, anyway, but that some people wanted shut up. As scummy as she is, this is wrong and immoral.

----------


## acptulsa

> 


..

----------


## kahless

> Many of the girls in Epstein world were of age, even into their 20s. He wasn't a pedophile because he wasn't into little, prepubescent children. He was that classification that liked teens (to 20s) which there's a name for but I can't remember what it is.........As scummy as she is, this is wrong and immoral.


It is common knowledge they are Pedophiles and not like some big secret.  As far as the older victims, we are not talking about consensual sex here. Holding people against their will and raping them is immoral and a pretty serious crime. 

I am guessing you are just echoing what some pod-casters are saying on this subject.  I noticed I am starting to see posts like yours in various places the last few days which appears to be an effort to minimize what they were doing and disparage the victims.  I am assuming some pundit pedo surrogate of theirs and/or party political apparatus are concerned about how the association to these two looks for them.  So the spin doctors are out there spreading false information to clean up their image due to the association or ward off any new allegations.

----------


## acptulsa

> I am guessing you are just echoing what some pod-casters are saying on this subject.  I noticed I am starting to see posts like yours in various places the last few days which appears to be an effort to minimize what they were doing and disparage the victims.  I am assuming some pundit pedo surrogate of theirs and/or party political apparatus are concerned about how the association to these two looks for them.  So the spin doctors are out there spreading false information to ward off any new allegations coming out against other politicians.


Academia and the MSM are working overtime at it.  Does the phrase "stigmatized minor attracted persons" sound familiar to anyone?  Can you imagine hearing such rot not so many years ago, when Australia convicted a guy for having a _cartoon image_ of two kids screwing?

----------


## kahless

> Academia and the MSM are working overtime at it.  Does the phrase "stigmatized minor attracted persons" sound familiar to anyone?  Can you imagine hearing such rot not so many years ago, when Australia convicted a guy for having a _cartoon image_ of two kids screwing?


If he was related to a member of the club in some way that guy would be given a prime time guest spot as a pundit at either of the three news networks.  Laws are for peasants.

"stigmatized minor attracted persons" , sounds like new conditioning which should be stopped in it's tracks now before we head in the direction of them having their own flags and parades some day.

----------


## kahless

I wonder if this is part of scam setup in advance to free her.

Ghislaine Maxwell 'could file for mistrial' after juror reveals he suffered childhood sexual abuse
Speaking to media for the first time, a juror indicated that he had suffered past abuse and that this had informed his decision
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-ne...eals-suffered/



> Speaking for the first time since Maxwell was found guilty in by New York court last week, one juror described himself as a survivor of sexual abuse and indicated that this had informed his decision.

----------


## susano

> It is common knowledge they are Pedophiles and not like some big secret.  As far as the older victims, we are not talking about consensual sex here. Holding people against their will and raping them is immoral and a pretty serious crime. 
> 
> I am guessing you are just echoing what some pod-casters are saying on this subject.  I noticed I am starting to see posts like yours in various places the last few days which appears to be an effort to minimize what they were doing and disparage the victims.  I am assuming some pundit pedo surrogate of theirs and/or party political apparatus are concerned about how the association to these two looks for them.  So the spin doctors are out there spreading false information to clean up their image due to the association or ward off any new allegations.


I didn't say they weren't sexual deviants and didn't commit crimes against young females. There has never been any accusation of pedophilia, though. Pedophilia refers, _exclusively_, to pre-pubescent children. As I sad, there's a different classification for those attracted to post-pubescent young teens. Look it up, yourself. There's a big difference between, say, a six year old child and a fifteen year old. 

Anyway, the main point of my post was the political nature of federal prosecutions and the differences in sentences for the same kinds of offenses. They lured young women with false promises and money, where a pimp does things like getting a homeless runaway addicted to heroin and is physically abusive with beatings. No pimp ever faces life in prison because his prosecution is not political.

And, BTW, I have never listened to any podcast about this. I've read articles and it's the source of the money and if people were blackmailed that most interests me and was not at issue in this trial. The sex crimes and that they involved minors, sadly, are common.

----------


## shakey1

I guess you could say she made her bed… likely not to make an impact on the root problems that just seem to fester

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I didn't say they weren't sexual deviants and didn't commit crimes against young females. There has never been any accusation of pedophilia, though. Pedophilia refers, _exclusively_, to pre-pubescent children. As I sad, there's a different classification for those attracted to post-pubescent young teens. Look it up, yourself. There's a big difference between, say, a six year old child and a fifteen year old.


There were such accusations.
They have just been swept under the rug.

----------


## susano

> There were such accusations.
> They have just been swept under the rug.


Anyone can say anything. Where is the evidence, because that matters. Generally, people mix up the term pedophile with  adults attracted to anyone under legal age. Epstein was into what is known as jail bait, not little kids. Pedos don't go after teenage to twenties girls and women. They hang around playgrounds. They're two different kinds of predators. I think the Podestas are pedos.

Here we have Epstein making his case for sex with teens and a pic of him with the type of girl he was after:

https://pluralist.com/jeffrey-epstein-nyt-interview/

That aside, do you understand my point about political prosecution vs garden variety criminal and the disparity in sentencing?

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## acptulsa



----------


## ClaytonB

> Anyone can say anything. Where is the evidence, because that matters. Generally, people mix up the term pedophile with  adults attracted to anyone under legal age. Epstein was into what is known as jail bait, not little kids. Pedos don't go after teenage to twenties girls and women. They hang around playgrounds. They're two different kinds of predators. I think the Podestas are pedos.
> 
> Here we have Epstein making his case for sex with teens and a pic of him with the type of girl he was after:
> 
> https://pluralist.com/jeffrey-epstein-nyt-interview/
> 
> That aside, do you understand my point about political prosecution vs garden variety criminal and the disparity in sentencing?


The larger problem is that Epstein was far, _far_ from a lone-wolf. So Epstein's individual proclivities aren't really the thing that matters here. Prior to getting in with Maxwell, he was just a day-trader that got lucky on Wall St. and apparently had the same proclivities back then, but no "safe" way to exercise them. This is speculation, but well-grounded: perhaps the deal that Robert Maxwell made with Epstein was to feed Epstein's appetites with an unlimited supply of his preferred "jail bait", in exchange for Epstein managing the logistics of much pricier cargo, on Maxwell's behalf.

What we know is that, post 2008 (first arrest/conviction), virtually every name that we believe was listed in Epstein's black-book has disavowed all knowledge of whatever was going on at LSJ. Suddenly, nobody wants to have anything to do with Mr. "Super-connector"... if it was really true that this is just about Epstein's individual sexual perversions, why all of this? Almost nothing about this story makes sense and the more you dig, the more bizarre and incoherent it becomes. It may not be an exaggeration to say that the Epstein scandal is the biggest cover-up in history. Anyone associated with Epstein post-2008 (ahem, Andrew) was stepping into a bear-trap, whether they realized it or not. Epstein was rumored to have secured his cozy deal because of all his money. But that doesn't really make sense -- the Feds already had the entire anti-terror machine at their disposal in 2008 and they could have seized Epstein's every last penny, and auctioned all his crap, but they didn't.

Given that Robert Maxwell was an active intelligence asset, it makes exactly zero sense to try to pretend that Epstein was just some wandering billionaire with a proclivity for getting "backrubs" from teenage girls. A more realistic reading of the story is that Epstein pulled an Icarus... he got careless, greedy and flagrant and he got caught red-handed in 2008. Whoever was employing him to move whatever product he was moving would have known immediately that Epstein had to be buried under 10 miles of concrete. It was all downhill from there and his 2008-2018 "release" from prison was likely nothing more than an extended sting operation. I remember the "temple" that was on LSJ and I remember what LSJ looked like from the aerial photos. The "temple" that is there today is a very crappy, plywood cutout prop, and the surface of the island itself looks nothing like it did pre-2018.

Epstein sent a 40,000 lb jaw crusher to his island after first arrest

They are telling the biggest lie imaginable. Maybe bigger than anyone who isn't part of it can even imagine...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Anyone can say anything. Where is the evidence, because that matters. Generally, people mix up the term pedophile with  adults attracted to anyone under legal age. Epstein was into what is known as jail bait, not little kids. Pedos don't go after teenage to twenties girls and women. They hang around playgrounds. They're two different kinds of predators. I think the Podestas are pedos.
> 
> Here we have Epstein making his case for sex with teens and a pic of him with the type of girl he was after:
> 
> https://pluralist.com/jeffrey-epstein-nyt-interview/
> 
> That aside, do you understand my point about political prosecution vs garden variety criminal and the disparity in sentencing?


I agree in general.

But he was a pedophile and at least some of his customers were pedos.

Nine women are suing the estate of *Jeffrey Epstein* based on decades-old abuse allegations dating as far back as 1978.
 “In or about 1978, and continuing for a period of time thereafter, when Plaintiff *Jane Doe XIV*  was _approximately thirteen years old_, Epstein  sexually assaulted,  abused, battered and raped her multiple times,”  the lawsuit alleges. “As  a result of the aforementioned sexual abuse,  Plaintiff Jane Doe XIV  suffered, and continues to suffer from severe  and serious injuries  including, but not limited to, severe emotional  distress and physical  manifestations thereof.”
 This appears to be the oldest known allegation of sexual abuse against Epstein. The 1978 claim is three years after Epstein taught teens at the Dalton School, an elite institution that was helmed by Attorney General *William Barr’s* father *Donald Barr*.
 Another Jane Doe plaintiff alleges that Epstein began sexually abusing her even before she was a teenager.
 “In or about 1993, when Plaintiff Jane Doe XIII was _approximately  eleven years old_, Epstein sexually assaulted, abused, battered and  digitally penetrated her on three, separate occasions,” the lawsuit  continues. “Epstein also forced Plaintiff to perform oral sex on him.”
 Three of the other plaintiffs claim to have been sexually abused by  Epstein as part of his “massive sex trafficking network” while they were  minors; four women say they were sexually assaulted by Epstein when  they were adults. According to the lawsuit, the sexual abuse against  some of the plaintiffs continued until 2004.

More at: https://lawandcrime.com/lawsuit/laws...dalton-school/

----------


## susano

> The larger problem is that Epstein was far, _far_ from a lone-wolf. So Epstein's individual proclivities aren't really the thing that matters here. Prior to getting in with Maxwell, he was just a day-trader that got lucky on Wall St. and apparently had the same proclivities back then, but no "safe" way to exercise them. This is speculation, but well-grounded: perhaps the deal that Robert Maxwell made with Epstein was to feed Epstein's appetites with an unlimited supply of his preferred "jail bait", in exchange for Epstein managing the logistics of much pricier cargo, on Maxwell's behalf.
> 
> What we know is that, post 2008 (first arrest/conviction), virtually every name that we believe was listed in Epstein's black-book has disavowed all knowledge of whatever was going on at LSJ. Suddenly, nobody wants to have anything to do with Mr. "Super-connector"... if it was really true that this is just about Epstein's individual sexual perversions, why all of this? Almost nothing about this story makes sense and the more you dig, the more bizarre and incoherent it becomes. It may not be an exaggeration to say that the Epstein scandal is the biggest cover-up in history. Anyone associated with Epstein post-2008 (ahem, Andrew) was stepping into a bear-trap, whether they realized it or not. Epstein was rumored to have secured his cozy deal because of all his money. But that doesn't really make sense -- the Feds already had the entire anti-terror machine at their disposal in 2008 and they could have seized Epstein's every last penny, and auctioned all his crap, but they didn't.
> 
> Given that Robert Maxwell was an active intelligence asset, it makes exactly zero sense to try to pretend that Epstein was just some wandering billionaire with a proclivity for getting "backrubs" from teenage girls. A more realistic reading of the story is that Epstein pulled an Icarus... he got careless, greedy and flagrant and he got caught red-handed in 2008. Whoever was employing him to move whatever product he was moving would have known immediately that Epstein had to be buried under 10 miles of concrete. It was all downhill from there and his 2008-2018 "release" from prison was likely nothing more than an extended sting operation. I remember the "temple" that was on LSJ and I remember what LSJ looked like from the aerial photos. The "temple" that is there today is a very crappy, plywood cutout prop, and the surface of the island itself looks nothing like it did pre-2018.
> 
> Epstein sent a 40,000 lb jaw crusher to his island after first arrest
> 
> They are telling the biggest lie imaginable. Maybe bigger than anyone who isn't part of it can even imagine...


Comment in the reddit thread:

_My guess would be crushing rocks on the island for roads, landscaping and breakwaters (or maybe backfilling tunnels) Who knows what else he threw in there but my guess it would be cheaper to buy a crusher than to ferry over trucks full of crushed rock especially if the island is mostly huge Basalt boulders and $#@! like that_

That would be my guess. Another comment said bodies are easy to get rid of, which I also agree with when you're out on a private island. I don't think his thing was about murder, I think it probably involved stuff like weapons dealing, possibly drugs, money laundering, etc. I have no evidence for that guess but it's what makes most sense to me. Somebody was paying him an enormous amount of money to do what he was doing and it wasn't arranging happy endings which can be had anywhere.

----------


## susano

> I agree in general.
> 
> But he was a pedophile and at least some of his customers were pedos.
> 
> Nine women are suing the estate of *Jeffrey Epstein* based on decades-old abuse allegations dating as far back as 1978.
>  “In or about 1978, and continuing for a period of time thereafter, when Plaintiff *Jane Doe XIV*  was _approximately thirteen years old_, Epstein  sexually assaulted,  abused, battered and raped her multiple times,”  the lawsuit alleges. “As  a result of the aforementioned sexual abuse,  Plaintiff Jane Doe XIV  suffered, and continues to suffer from severe  and serious injuries  including, but not limited to, severe emotional  distress and physical  manifestations thereof.”
>  This appears to be the oldest known allegation of sexual abuse against Epstein. The 1978 claim is three years after Epstein taught teens at the Dalton School, an elite institution that was helmed by Attorney General *William Barr’s* father *Donald Barr*.
>  Another Jane Doe plaintiff alleges that Epstein began sexually abusing her even before she was a teenager.
>  “In or about 1993, when Plaintiff Jane Doe XIII was _approximately  eleven years old_, Epstein sexually assaulted, abused, battered and  digitally penetrated her on three, separate occasions,” the lawsuit  continues. “Epstein also forced Plaintiff to perform oral sex on him.”
> ...


So, that suit wasn't filed until August of 2020 and it's making allegations about the 70s, when he wasn't connected or being paid mega bucks by whoever. I'm skeptical. It does not add up with the m.o. of a pedophile to raping adult women (also alleged). This looks like plaintiffs and lawyers looking to get some of that money.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Comment in the reddit thread:
> 
> _My guess would be crushing rocks on the island for roads, landscaping and breakwaters (or maybe backfilling tunnels) Who knows what else he threw in there but my guess it would be cheaper to buy a crusher than to ferry over trucks full of crushed rock especially if the island is mostly huge Basalt boulders and $#@! like that_
> 
> That would be my guess. Another comment said bodies are easy to get rid of, which I also agree with when you're out on a private island. I don't think his thing was about murder, I think it probably involved stuff like weapons dealing, possibly drugs, money laundering, etc. I have no evidence for that guess but it's what makes most sense to me. Somebody was paying him an enormous amount of money to do what he was doing *and it wasn't arranging happy endings which can be had anywhere*.


Yes, precisely. As for what was actually going on at LSJ, I don't rule anything in or out because we just don't have enough evidence. If you go look at the island on Google Maps, you will see that the majority of the island today (as of the last satellite photos taken, anyway, and assuming that the photos are even real) is just barren grass, access roads and gravel lots. I remember seeing photos of large tennis court / rec area which appears to have been completely stripped from the island. There is a boat-dock area on the south shore of the island that appears to have been demolished. In fact, the only part of the island that doesn't appear to have been demolished is the main living quarters, and the marina there. This doesn't look like the work of a single individual, this looks like the work of a small army. Did Epstein actually send a rock-crusher there or is that just a convenient cover-story for whoever actually did the demo work on that island?

Once again, going off of behavioral analysis, there seems to be a large number of people who are desperately interested in making sure that LSJ just fades from our collective memory and are willing to invest virtually unlimited resources for that purpose. Are they just LARPing us to try to egg us into believing there was evil going on there, when it was just your standard coke&hookers partying? That doesn't make sense, either, because there have been lots of coke&hookers parties on lots of remote islands that people are quite proud of (even if they can't brag too openly due to the authorities). And legal age becomes quite flexible in international areas due to the wide variation in consent age laws around the world. So even Epstein's proclivity for teenage girls doesn't explain this mysterious black hole of information about what was going on at LSJ.

Supposing that Epstein's island was being used for grave evil, the bodies would already be disposed of somehow. So perhaps the structures themselves were incriminating and that's what the demo operation was all about. I will reiterate -- the "temple" that is currently on the island, and which you will see in _all_ web-search images, without exception, is not the actual temple that I distinctly remember seeing in photographs. It's a cartoon-cutout cardboard Hollywood prop meant to evoke "the temple" imagery from long-distance. I distinctly remember what the original temple looked like (there's a mosque it was modeled on) but most people might not. But even if you don't remember, you should be able to figure out that this "temple" is a fake just by taking one look at it, and considering Epstein's over-wrought artistic and architectural tastes. He had a taste for the kitsch and the overdone. Do you really believe that someone with effectively infinite cash, and a taste for the grandiose, would have built such a cartoon cutout box on his island?? Be serious.



Notice how the inset of the door is just "painted on", like a Disneyland prop. That will get you started... the more you look (web search for the images), the weirder it gets.

The architectural style that was said to have inspired Epstein's "temple":



Is there any real resemblance between these two structures? Now, ask yourself this -- how is it that there are _zero_ images of the original temple available through web-search on any search engine? Google, DDG, Gibiru, it makes no difference where you search, you will not find a single photo of the original temple.

----------


## Invisible Man

> Yes, precisely. As for what was actually going on at LSJ, I don't rule anything in or out because we just don't have enough evidence. If you go look at the island on Google Maps, you will see that the majority of the island today (as of the last satellite photos taken, anyway, and assuming that the photos are even real) is just barren grass, access roads and gravel lots. I remember seeing photos of large tennis court / rec area which appears to have been completely stripped from the island. There is a boat-dock area on the south shore of the island that appears to have been demolished. In fact, the only part of the island that doesn't appear to have been demolished is the main living quarters, and the marina there. This doesn't look like the work of a single individual, this looks like the work of a small army. Did Epstein actually send a rock-crusher there or is that just a convenient cover-story for whoever actually did the demo work on that island?
> 
> Once again, going off of behavioral analysis, there seems to be a large number of people who are desperately interested in making sure that LSJ just fades from our collective memory and are willing to invest virtually unlimited resources for that purpose. Are they just LARPing us to try to egg us into believing there was evil going on there, when it was just your standard coke&hookers partying? That doesn't make sense, either, because there have been lots of coke&hookers parties on lots of remote islands that people are quite proud of (even if they can't brag too openly due to the authorities). And legal age becomes quite flexible in international areas due to the wide variation in consent age laws around the world. So even Epstein's proclivity for teenage girls doesn't explain this mysterious black hole of information about what was going on at LSJ.
> 
> Supposing that Epstein's island was being used for grave evil, the bodies would already be disposed of somehow. So perhaps the structures themselves were incriminating and that's what the demo operation was all about. I will reiterate -- the "temple" that is currently on the island, and which you will see in _all_ web-search images, without exception, is not the actual temple that I distinctly remember seeing in photographs. It's a cartoon-cutout cardboard Hollywood prop meant to evoke "the temple" imagery from long-distance. I distinctly remember what the original temple looked like (there's a mosque it was modeled on) but most people might not. But even if you don't remember, you should be able to figure out that this "temple" is a fake just by taking one look at it, and considering Epstein's over-wrought artistic and architectural tastes. He had a taste for the kitsch and the overdone. Do you really believe that someone with effectively infinite cash, and a taste for the grandiose, would have built such a cartoon cutout box on his island?? Be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the inset of the door is just "painted on", like a Disneyland prop. That will get you started... the more you look (web search for the images), the weirder it gets.
> ...


Epstein's little square temple is visible on Google Earth historical imagery. There's a gap from 2009 to 2013. Prior to and up through 2009 there's no temple there, then it is there in 2013. In 2014 a golden dome is added to the top of it, and then in 2017 that dome is no longer there. The building remains after that and is still there today. You can't view it from the side well enough to see the stripes. But satellite images from various angles do show its box shape. The geometric patterns on the pavement outside it are also clearly visible in most of the satellite images.

Edit: A google image search shows plenty of photos of it both with and without the golden dome. But it's the same temple. It looks corny. But it's real.

Edit 2: Aside from the alternating dark and light lines (a not uncommon architectural feature called Ablaq), the structure you showed doesn't look like a good candidate for the one that Epstein's was modeled after. Epstein's (when it had the golden dome) looked more like this one.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## devil21

@ClaytonB - Not sure if you're being coy or are genuinely unsure but it's probably a safe bet to assume that Pizzagatey type stuff was going on there and similar Illuminatiesque rituals.  But of course media says that's all fairy tale tinfoilery so that's probably not it.....

----------


## ClaytonB

> @ClaytonB - Not sure if you're being coy or are genuinely unsure but it's probably a safe bet to assume that Pizzagatey type stuff was going on there and similar Illuminatiesque rituals.  But of course media says that's all fairy tale tinfoilery so that's probably not it.....


The point is that all of that stuff is hearsay from a legal standpoint. This is the game the clown-"elites" are playing -- they bait outrageous theories and wild speculations so they can show up to court and ask, "Where's the evidence?" Meanwhile, they are committing real crimes, as bad or worse than anything that people are speculating about.

In the case of LSJ/Lolita-Express and all things associated with that, what we know for a fact is that Epstein was screwing kids. Hookers are a dime-a-dozen in London, DC and any other major political center and, as we know from the DC Madam case, there are businessmen(/women) who specialize in discreetly catering to politically-sensitive customers (meaning, public officials who could get voted out of office if caught partying with hookers while their wife is at home tending the kids.) So Clinton, Andrew and all the rest of the cast of characters weren't taking the Lolita-Sexpress just to discreetly attend coke & hookers parties. And, of course, the idea that _only Epstein_ was screwing kids is absurd.

And as horrific as pedophilia is, the sad fact is that the political clown-"elites" have always been engaging in such behavior and worse, behind closed-doors. We know this from the Franklin-scandal (Nebraska home for boys), let alone all the various sex scandals connected to the Roman church. Most of that has tended to be pederasty and male-male pedophilia, which is how they have historically kept it secret ("boys don't tell"). Other forms of abuse/exploitation have always existed. This is not some new phenomenon. The problem created by the modern smartphone age is that it has become increasingly difficult to be certain that no smoking-gun evidence of crimes committed has fallen into the wrong hands (meaning, into the hands of someone who can't be made to "deal".)

We also know that ritual criminal behavior has been occurring throughout all of human history. In pagan cultures, these rituals were often done right in the open square for everyone to see, in order to strike fear into the community. That is one of the reasons why pagan cultures have always been enslaved by fear. As Europe and other parts of the world have been swept over by the Gospel, these rituals have been forced underground, and the "deepest underground" is the church itself, meaning, the clergy themselves. So, yes, there are "illuminati-esque" rituals that are being performed today, as ever, because the power of Satan has not yet been completely expunged from this world (but it certainly will be.)

Were those sorts of crimes being committed on LSJ? We really don't know, and it doesn't really matter. You don't have to be a rocket-scientist to read the behavior of the Epstein-network and of all persons associated with LSJ/Lolita-Sexpress. The cover-up of this story has mobilized nation-state-scale resources, and that's all anybody really needs to know in order to understand that whatever is being covered up at LSJ is way, _way_ beyond "lone-wolf billionaire with a proclivity for underage girls." If the rumor network is to be believed, Hugh Hefner made Epstein look like a rank amateur in that department. There was never a nation-state-scale mobilization of resources to cover up what was going on at the Playboy Mansion. LSJ is some other kind of thing.

----------


## susano

> Countless zillions of dollars of drugs and guns have been run by the CIA (and likely Mossad) all without batting an eyelash, even when they were caught with their pants around their ankles, as in the Iran-Contra deal. Whatever was happening on LSJ was another kind of evil that "can't happen." I won't try to speculate about what they were up to, but I have a strong feeling that "cosmic evil from the pit of hell" is along the general lines of it. The photos I saw before they were memory-holed and disappeared from the Internet, were of a single-story, wide structure with enough indoor space to hold a large gathering of people, like a moderate-sized mosque. It had some windows and it had a view of the ocean, but it was not on a bluff and it wasn't a "rape room"[1] as the current cardboard prop is presented in the news as. It was nestled onto the island, closer to the center, and was surrounded by thick foliage, not just a handful of palm trees. It was well-appointed and both the exterior architecture and the surrounding terrace and landscaping were ornate and clearly said "expensive". Kitsch or not, Epstein's taste was (is?), like most _nouveau-riche_, for clothes, items, cars, properties, etc. that loudly say "expensive". You can criticize his tastes in art and bathroom layout, but it was all very obviously expensive stuff. Even ignorant, underage girls from Florida would know everything he had was extraordinarily expensive. This current Disneyland cardboard cutout prop says everything that anybody needs to know about the kind of evil that Epstein was involved in and the lengths that those who got involved in it are willing to go to cover up whatever was really happening on that island.
> 
> [1] -- Although who knows if it might have had such a room in it somewhere.


Well, what are you thinking, exactly - some kind of Satanic ritual stuff?

----------


## susano

> Swordsmyth is right about this. The news keeps trying to make this a story about a "lone-wolf billionaire playboy who liked screwing teenagers and was willing to blow unlimited cash to get what he wanted." I won't go into a whole debunking of this right now, but the fact is that Epstein was a convicted criminal after being arrested in 2008. And he was involved with a Mossad spy (Robert Maxwell). That's the first level of why this story is so pumped full of mind-melting levels of propaganda. The Antichrist State can do no wrong! But that's only the first layer. So far, we don't have concrete details about who was doing what but it's not difficult to read between the lines on the basis of the information we do have (who was involved, and the damage-control that has been implemented since 2008). To be blunt, I think it may be for the best that whatever was happening there got buried, at least, until the Day of Judgment. Because I don't think the general population is yet prepared to cope with the contemplation of such soul-crushing evils.
> 
> Don't just accept the news headline narrative (propaganda) about Epstein. He was a criminal, and like any criminal, he was a predator, and he didn't care about the rules. Even if he was "only" a sexual predator (possible, but who really knows?), the news propaganda should not be permitted to try to minimize this story, as they have done in every possible way. We know that the courts have only heard a subset of Epstein's victims. So we simply don't know the true extents of his predatory pattern, and we can't rule out any possibilities in the absence of evidence.


Since you quoted me, I guess you're talking to me or, at least, including me.

Pedos aren't into adults or teens. That's all I was saying in an effort for some accuracy. That term gets thrown around as though it applies to any adult sexually attracted to anyone under 18 and it is not accurate. "Pedo" comes from the Greek referring to child (pais). What Epstein was a "ephebophile" (finally looked that up). The Pizzagate stuff is pedophilia (little kids), based upon the emails, social media posts and Podesta's "art" collection.

I'm not accepting any media narrative. I'm arguing against it. I also don't rule out many possibilities as to what he was up to but it's speculation.

_we can't rule out any possibilities in the absence of evidence
_

Well, if you want a solid theory, you need evidence. Without it we're left to speculation, which is fine but shouldn't be stated as fact. We can speculate that he held Satanic rituals and he and his cohorts were cannibals but there is no evidence for that.  The evidence shows us that Epstein was into teenage and 20 something females and roped them in with false promises and money. It also shows that somebody was paying him a hell of a lot of money and we don't know what for. The media and prosecutors, with the focus on the girls, has successfully covered up the issue of the money which is the real story here, imo.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Pedos aren't into adults or teens.


That's only true of some.
Others are into all sorts of perversions.
Not all qweers are only into the same sex, they have officialized that as being "Bisexual".

----------


## susano

> There's an extensive tunnel system running all throughout the island.  Rock crushing could be used for filling in tunnels or making disposal of tunneling byproducts easier.  I do recall reading credible (imo) reports that Epstein's network engaged in a lot more than just blackmail operations, which did indeed include arms and drug trafficking.  Proceeds from _those_ activities would go much further in explaining his relatively quickly amassed wealth and his direct sponsoring by Wexner (Wall St darling companies like L Brands are known for their ability to act as money laundering fronts, especially as their "legit" business avenues are faltering).  Intel agencies and their assets engage in a lot more illicit activities than just blackmail/honeypot operations.  Focusing purely on blackmail, as bad as that is, provides cover for much more egregious activities like running weapons to dictators to use for genocides.....see: Lord of War film https://hdonline.co/movie/lord-of-war/ which also makes the associate prosecutor's status as a DIA alum more understandable and makes Epstein's associations with Presidents (ahem...Mena AR airport) and Royal family members and Rothschilds, collectively the biggest gun and drug runners on the planet, more understandable.  
> 
> There's an older Epstein thread on RPF with a lot of info in it that should be linked into this thread for historical record-keeping purposes, since this thread only covers historical info from GMax's arrest to today.  A lot of other good info is contained in older threads.


Thanks for the movie and I didn't know about the asst prosecutor being former DIA. 

Yes, blackmail, if that went on, isn't an end itself. The purpose to buy influence favorable to the blackmailing party. Influence for what entity? Pretty obvious. Wexner fits the profile of Sayanim:

Sayanim (Hebrew: סייענים) are Jews who live outside of Israel and often hold citizenships of countries they reside in, but who volunteer or are recruited clandestinely by Mossad to assist with their operations.

The word Sayanim is Hebrew for "assisters" or "collaborators". The term Sayanim itself is plural, with a single one being a Sayan (Hebrew: סייענ).

Former Mossad officer Victor Ostrovsky, wrote extensively about activities of the Sayanim, as has Gordon Thomas. "According Ostrovsky and Gordon Thomas, the sayanim provide assistance of various kinds to Mossad officers operating in foreign countries. This assistance can include facilitating medical care, money, logistics, and even overt intelligence gathering. They can be judges, court clerks, expert witnesses, child protective service workers, Assistant District Attorneys, police officers, or anyone with a great degree of power over people's lives, and will do anything at the behest of Mossad case officers (known as a katsa) for the State of Israel against its enemies or those perceived to be unfavorable politically to Israeli policy." Sayanim are not paid and are only reimbursed for their expenses.[1]

https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Sayanim

----------


## susano

In 2015, the Israeli newspaper Haaretz reported that Epstein invested in the startup Reporty Homeland Security (rebranded as Carbyne in 2018).[76][77][78] The startup is connected with Israel's defense industry. It is headed by former Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak, who was also at one time the defense minister, and chief of staff of the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF). The CEO of the company is Amir Elihai who was a special forces officer, and Pinchas Bukhris, who is a director of the company, was at one time the defense ministry director general and commander of the IDF cyber unit 8200.[79] Epstein and Barak, the head of Carbyne, were close, and Epstein often offered him lodging at one of his apartment units at 301 East 66th Street in Manhattan.[80][81] Epstein had past experience with Israel's research and military sector.[82] In April 2008, he went to Israel and met with a number of research scientists and visited different Israeli military bases.[82] During this trip, he thought about staying in Israel in order to avoid trial, and possible jail, for charges he was facing for sex crimes; however, he opted to return to the United States.[83]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffre...ein#Early_life

And that's from ziopedia so it would be only the tippy top of the iceberg. 

I suspect that Epstein's curating of people of scientific achievement had to do with benefits for Israel.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Well, what are you thinking, exactly - some kind of Satanic ritual stuff?


Or maybe just satanic, meaning, the actual operation of Satan on earth. In the modern world, we have a tendency to treat "spiritual war" as a synonym for "imaginary war", like Saruman and Gandalf having a wizard-battle, or something. The devil is literally at war with us in the same sense that the Nazis were at war with the Allies in WWII. Literal war, with the objective of complete obliteration, not merely physical, but also spiritual (that's why he targets the soul). Perhaps somebody left a portal open that wasn't supposed to be left open. Or who knows. Whatever it is/was, it is not business-as-usual, it is not just another _Eyes Wide Shut_ masked orgy. Something bigger is going on. I'm wary to jump on the "satanic ritual" bandwagon because this is a classic trap that has been deployed many times in history (Salem witch-trials, 80's Satanic-panic, etc.) That doesn't mean it's fake, it just means that if you go charging in headlong, you're probably running into a trap. Nowadays, I don't care what people say with their lips (including judges/lawyers/Presidents/etc), I only look at their behavior. The behavior of those involved in this can only be accurately described as _desperate_. If it's all "under control" and "going to plan", why are they desperate??

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I'm wary to jump on the "satanic ritual" bandwagon because this is a  classic trap that has been deployed many times in history (Salem  witch-trials, 80's Satanic-panic, etc.)


Those were not entirely fake either.
THEY teach you that it was all hysteria and THEY created fake elements at the time and afterwards to provide "proof" it was all hysteria.
THEY will try to do the same to the things exposed now if given the chance.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Since you quoted me, I guess you're talking to me or, at least, including me.
> 
> Pedos aren't into adults or teens. That's all I was saying in an effort for some accuracy. That term gets thrown around as though it applies to any adult sexually attracted to anyone under 18 and it is not accurate. "Pedo" comes from the Greek referring to child (pais). What Epstein was a "ephebophile" (finally looked that up). The Pizzagate stuff is pedophilia (little kids), based upon the emails, social media posts and Podesta's "art" collection.


OK, but I think you're missing my point -- I don't care which psychological malfunction(s) drove Epstein to act as he did, I'm interested in why the media is so desperate to distract attention away from all things Epstein/Maxwell, and why they are so intent to paint this out as a story that is about a _lone-wolf billionaire sicko_. Our focus is supposed to be _exclusively_ on Epstein and his sexual proclivities. While we must acknowledge the evil of his sexual proclivities, to stop at that is simply yielding to the propaganda/mind-control. I am only interested in what Epstein was doing for the intelligence network(s) he was working with/for, _as a junior partner_. Epstein was not the mastermind, he was the gopher. The real mastermind(s) have invested more than 10 years into meticulously framing up Epstein, altering LSJ and even altering all photos of it available over web-search. If that doesn't make you (generic) curious about what was really going on, I don't know what possibly could.




> _we can't rule out any possibilities in the absence of evidence
> _
> 
> Well, if you want a solid theory, you need evidence. Without it we're left to speculation, which is fine but shouldn't be stated as fact. We can speculate that he held Satanic rituals and he and his cohorts were cannibals but there is no evidence for that.


Correct.




> The evidence shows us that Epstein was into teenage and 20 something females and roped them in with false promises and money. It also shows that somebody was paying him a hell of a lot of money and we don't know what for. The media and prosecutors, with the focus on the girls, has successfully covered up the issue of the money which is the real story here, imo.


I don't know what is the real story. I don't think it's the money. I don't think it's the underage girls. I don't think it was drugs/guns, either. It was some other kind of thing because the reaction of the clown-"elites" to this story is completely unprecedented. Nothing like this has ever happened, before. It's historically unprecedented. And that's saying a lot, because the "elites" have always been indulging in all kinds of horrors, out of public view. (We know this because of the few that get caught, from time to time).

As for the Q/Abramovic angle (pedovorism/vamprisim/etc.), you're right that these are unsubstantiated rumors (thus, dangerous). They might yet turn out to be true, but when dealing with these snakes, it's essential not to run headlong after every bait that is hung out in the news headlines. They carefully mix in enough lies/disinfo that you are almost sure to misfire and show yourself up. This is how they did the 2020 election heist. Those who are still smarting from the 2020 election steal should think very carefully about the larger lesson here. We're dealing with some kind of preternaturally skilled illusionists. Anyone who can perceive this much is able to realize that they are pure evil, because only those who are pure evil can engage in such criminal levels of deception.

Are we witnessing the onset of the Great Deception? Only the signs can determine that, but I encourage people to start looking for the signs, because what is happening today not only aligns with Matthew 24, but is _absolutely unprecedented_. Nothing like this has ever happened before. Are we sleeping through the onset of the end times?

----------


## ClaytonB

> Those were not entirely fake either.
> THEY teach you that it was all hysteria and THEY created fake elements at the time and afterwards to provide "proof" it was all hysteria.
> THEY will try to do the same to the things exposed now if given the chance.


Yes, that's my point. The satanic hysteria has a pretty fixed pattern. It starts out with a smattering of inexplicable crimes, etc. The (legitimate) authorities become gradually suspicious that something extremely unusual is happening, something that isn't just "normal" crime, ordinary human crime. So they start digging into the leads, and then -- out of nowhere -- the whole dam bursts all at once and they suddenly find themselves drowning in a labyrinth of the bizarre[1]. In the Ingram case, for example, the deputy sheriff ended up confessing to a large number of horrific crimes which he could not possibly have actually been guilty of. To this day, there is no really convincing explanation for why he did that, and what was really happening to his family and others in that department who ended up getting tangled in that web. And that's my point -- _that_ is the real fingerprint of Satan, it's absolutely unmistakable. So all this Marina Abramovic stuff may or may not be real, but at the very least, it is loaded up with bait that is meant to "fill in the gaps of suspicion" in your mind, so that you _feel_ you have seen "solid evidence" of "what's really going on", when it's all just allusion and suggestion. And yet, the very fact that that is happening here is itself the fingerprint of the same satanic thread that has weaved through all of history.

[1] - Q could very well be described this way. But it's also different in that it _didn't_ turn into a morass of baseless accusations; in this, it is (once again) historically unprecedented; some other kind of thing is happening than what happened in previous mass manifestations of satanic evil...

----------


## Snowball

> OK, but the real point here is that Epstein is the distraction, the scapegoat, the bright flash-bang that is supposed to take up all our attention so that we don't pay attention to the magic-trick (cover-up) being done elsewhere on stage. This is not a story about a lone-wolf billionaire. Epstein was the _junior partner_ in whatever they were doing on LSJ. Even if it was drugs, guns and human-trafficking, that _still_ does not explain the level of this coverup. I point people to the Memory Hole'd temple on the island to illustrate this point -- someone made _all_ the genuine photos of that island disappear, not just on Google, but on cnn.com, msnbc.com, The Guardian, etc. etc. ... that doesn't happen to cover up some penny-ante Caribbean smuggling operation. Something else was happening there, something that _absolutely can not_ be permitted to be exposed to public attention, at any cost.


Israeli blackmail op.

----------


## susano

> Or maybe just satanic, meaning, the actual operation of Satan on earth. In the modern world, we have a tendency to treat "spiritual war" as a synonym for "imaginary war", like Saruman and Gandalf having a wizard-battle, or something. The devil is literally at war with us in the same sense that the Nazis were at war with the Allies in WWII. Literal war, with the objective of complete obliteration, not merely physical, but also spiritual (that's why he targets the soul). Perhaps somebody left a portal open that wasn't supposed to be left open. Or who knows. Whatever it is/was, it is not business-as-usual, it is not just another _Eyes Wide Shut_ masked orgy. Something bigger is going on. I'm wary to jump on the "satanic ritual" bandwagon because this is a classic trap that has been deployed many times in history (Salem witch-trials, 80's Satanic-panic, etc.) That doesn't mean it's fake, it just means that if you go charging in headlong, you're probably running into a trap. Nowadays, I don't care what people say with their lips (including judges/lawyers/Presidents/etc), I only look at their behavior. The behavior of those involved in this can only be accurately described as _desperate_. If it's all "under control" and "going to plan", why are they desperate??


IMO, every single thought, word and deed that we chose in this life either is aligned with God or it is not. So, I'm with you on your general message. 

There is not a doubt in my mind that $#@! like Eyes Wide Shut is real and I've had some conversations (online) with people who have experienced some of that. In fact, one of them appeared naked, on a castle veranda, in front of a huge crowd in one of those gigantic, manicured gardens, in some kind occult ceremony, in Europe.  Epstein may have been invited into that kind of society or those who inhabit it might have been happy to just to pay him for whatever he was doing for them. I would think the latter because he wasn't born into wealth like his buddy, Andrew. 

I wouldn't categorize what Kubrick showed in EWS as "just another orgy". It wasn't. He was giving a peek into the elite levels of the establishment, for whom people like the most infamous politicians are nothing but flunkies who do their bidding (and are richly rewarded for selling their souls).

_For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places._

^^THAT

----------


## susano

> OK, but I think you're missing my point -- I don't care which psychological malfunction(s) drove Epstein to act as he did, I'm interested in why the media is so desperate to distract attention away from all things Epstein/Maxwell, and why they are so intent to paint this out as a story that is about a _lone-wolf billionaire sicko_. Our focus is supposed to be _exclusively_ on Epstein and his sexual proclivities. While we must acknowledge the evil of his sexual proclivities, to stop at that is simply yielding to the propaganda/mind-control. I am only interested in what Epstein was doing for the intelligence network(s) he was working with/for, _as a junior partner_. Epstein was not the mastermind, he was the gopher. The real mastermind(s) have invested more than 10 years into meticulously framing up Epstein, altering LSJ and even altering all photos of it available over web-search. If that doesn't make you (generic) curious about what was really going on, I don't know what possibly could.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is the real story. I don't think it's the money. I don't think it's the underage girls. I don't think it was drugs/guns, either. It was some other kind of thing because the reaction of the clown-"elites" to this story is completely unprecedented. Nothing like this has ever happened, before. It's historically unprecedented. And that's saying a lot, because the "elites" have always been indulging in all kinds of horrors, out of public view. (We know this because of the few that get caught, from time to time).
> ...


It's pretty obvious, to me, that what is being covered up has next to nothing to do with the girls. Not that certain people wouldn't want that hushed up - they would - but it's what certain parties are doing internationally, politically, financially, like their war crimes and crimes against humanity and buying the leaders and influential people in other countries to loot their resources is much more important to keep hidden.

I'm not clear on what you think could be worse than some of what we've discussed. If he was laundering money, involved in weapons and drug trafficking, etc, for Israel, that's as evil and Satanic as it gets. For instance, it's a fact that Israel has a close relationship with Islamic terrorists (ISIS, al Nusra, al Qaeda and others) and weapons  could be going to them. Look at what they've done to Syria. That is demonic. Hundreds of thousands of innocent people have been murdered, populations scattered to the wind, entire cites destroyed, in just that one example. Now, if something else like blood sacrifice occult rituals and eating babies was going on, that would be a different level of terrible but I don't think that's deal here and nobody would have to pay Epstein any fortune for that. The money, who it came from and for what is what's being covered up.

----------


## ClaytonB

> IMO, every single thought, word and deed that we chose in this life either is aligned with God or it is not. So, I'm with you on your general message. 
> 
> There is not a doubt in my mind that $#@! like Eyes Wide Shut is real and I've had some conversations (online) with people who have experienced some of that. In fact, one of them appeared naked, on a castle veranda, in front of a huge crowd in one of those gigantic, manicured gardens, in some kind occult ceremony, in Europe.  Epstein may have been invited into that kind of society or those who inhabit it might have been happy to just to pay him for whatever he was doing for them. I would think the latter because he wasn't born into wealth like his buddy, Andrew. 
> 
> I wouldn't categorize what Kubrick showed in EWS as "just another orgy". It wasn't. He was giving a peek into the elite levels of the establishment, for whom people like the most infamous politicians are nothing but flunkies who do their bidding (and are richly rewarded for selling their souls).
> 
> _For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places._
> 
> ^^THAT


I refuse to call them "elites" because they're not elite, not in any dimension that any ordinary person would care about. They're elite at _doing evil_ (Micah 7:3), but that's it. Otherwise, they are nothing but clowns, so I call them clown-"elites".

The power of Satan was already broken at the cross. It's true that the devil has somehow managed to cling on to this world to this day, but his power and the power of his clown-"elites" is on the way out. *SOON*

----------


## ClaytonB

> I'm not clear on what you think could be worse than some of what we've discussed. If he was laundering money, involved in weapons and drug trafficking, etc, for Israel, that's as evil and Satanic as it gets.


I'll put it this way -- no one can imagine the limit of evil (and no one should try). If you're familiar with Minoan civilization and what they were doing on Crete when they got wiped out, you will understand that the limits of evil that can be broadcast on national TV do not even register on the scale of absolute evil. The Israelites conquering Canaan were faced with the same kind of evil as existed in the ancient Minoan civilization. And as evil as these civilizations were, they were not as wicked as the pre-Flood civilizations (Gen. 6:5). As you note, it's difficult to imagine what can be worse than open-air ritual murder, such as the Minoans, Mayans and many other pagan cultures practiced. But I think we can look at the agenda of the Antichrist World Order to get some clues. They want to "disclose" UFOs, alien beings, mind-control, mind-reading, indefinite life-extension and many other "technologies". Another way to look at it, is that they want access to (and are working to bring about access to) a _supernatural toolbox_ with which to commit these same crimes. More to the point -- _they are working to construct a physical hell on earth in which it is impossible for their victims to die_. Regardless of whether that has any connection to LSJ or not, the fact is that this is what the occult _wants_, the "crown-jewel" project which they are working to bring about. When you and I wake up in the morning to put on our boots and go to work, we do it to provide for ourselves and our family and hopefully improve our community a little. The occult puts on its boots in the morning in order to hasten the arrival of its Antichrist World Order in which they will be the pitchfork-wielding demons leaping through the flames, and the rest of us being roasted, jabbed and slaughtered for all of eternity.

Sadly, from prophecy, we know they will partially succeed, as God permits it, during the Great Tribulation, see Rev. 9:6, Matt. 24:21, etc.




> For instance, it's a fact that Israel has a close relationship with Islamic terrorists (ISIS, al Nusra, al Qaeda and others) and weapons  could be going to them. Look at what they've done to Syria. That is demonic. Hundreds of thousands of innocent people have been murdered, populations scattered to the wind, entire cites destroyed, in just that one example. Now, if something else like blood sacrifice occult rituals and eating babies was going on, that would be a different level of terrible but I don't think that's deal here and nobody would have to pay Epstein any fortune for that. The money, who it came from and for what is what's being covered up.


There can be no doubt that the State of Israel is the epicenter of the emerging Antichrist World Order.

----------


## susano

Visitor logs obtained by DailyMail.com reveal Jeffrey Epstein was not always alone when he visited the Clinton White House between 1993 and 1995

Records show he brought along eight women, including his girlfriends Celina Midelfart, Eva Andersson, Francis Jardine, and Ghislaine Maxwell

His relationship with the four other women who accompanied him - Jennifer Garrison; **Shelley Gafni* (Israeli model who would have been about 20 years old then); Jennifer Driver; Lyoubov Orlova - is unclear

Flight logs from Epstein's private planes tally with White House visitor records showing the eight women were with him during his visits

Maxwell's high-profile trial in New York heard sensational claims that Epstein was seeing Midelfart, now 48, - a Norwegian heiress - in the mid 1990s

Andersson, 61, a physician and former Miss Sweden, was also a witness in the sex trafficking trial where she confirmed she dated Epstein in the 80s and 90s

The nature of Epstein's accompanied visits is not disclosed in White House visitor logs, but one of them coincided with a swanky dinner in the Blue Room

Never-before-seen photos also reveal the disgraced financier kept pictures of himself at the White House Briefing Room podium at his Palm Beach mansion

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ite-House.html

* https://newsrnd.com/life/2021-04-04-...ryhxDfDS_.html

Ghislaine also want to hook up Epstein with Paris Hilton:

“A friend of mine was at a party and Ghislaine said, ‘Oh my God, who’s that?’ and was looking at this pretty, young, sort of teenage girl,” recalled Mason, as the photo seen above of Hilton, age 19, at a fashion show in September 2000 with Maxwell and Donald Trump was shown.

“And she said, ‘Do you know her?’ My friend said, ‘Yes, she’s called Paris Hilton.’ And Ghislaine said, ‘God, she’d be perfect for Jeffrey. Could you introduce us?’”

https://brobible.com/culture/article...n-documentary/

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ghislaine...132059878.html

*Ghislaine Maxwell has ended her fight to keep the names of eight "John Does' sealed, her attorney said in a letter.
*
The letter said that the listed "Does" has legal counsel to assert their "own respective privacy rights."

It follows efforts by Prince Andrew accuser Virginia Giuffre's legal team to get the "John Does" identified.

Ghislaine Maxwell will no longer fight to keep the names of eight "John Does" a secret, according to one of her attorneys.

Lawyers for Jeffrey Epstein sex-trafficking victim Virginia Giuffre have asked a judge to unseal material from an earlier civil lawsuit she filed against Ghislaine Maxwell, reported MailOnline.

*In a letter to Judge Loretta Preska, which was published by LadBible, Maxwell's attorney Laura Menninger said Wednesday that her client will leave it to the court to decide whether the names should be unsealed.

"Each of the listed Does has counsel who have ably asserted their own respective privacy rights," the letter, submitted by Menninger, said.*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ghislaine...132059878.html
> 
> *Ghislaine Maxwell has ended her fight to keep the names of eight "John Does' sealed, her attorney said in a letter.
> *
> The letter said that the listed "Does" has legal counsel to assert their "own respective privacy rights."
> 
> It follows efforts by Prince Andrew accuser Virginia Giuffre's legal team to get the "John Does" identified.
> 
> Ghislaine Maxwell will no longer fight to keep the names of eight "John Does" a secret, according to one of her attorneys.
> ...


Pedoes have no privacy rights.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

UPDATE:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...cid=uxbndlbing

*Ghislaine Maxwell's motion to overturn her December 2021 sex trafficking charges for her role in aiding convicted sex offender Jeffery Epstein in sexually abusing underage girls was denied by a U.S. appeals court judge this week.*

In December, the 60-year-old British socialite was convicted of federal sex trafficking charges. Judge Alison Nathan on Friday denied Maxwell's request to be acquitted, however, three of the five charges will be combined for a new sentencing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

How long until we found out she died under mysterious circumstances in her cell?

----------

